# How do you store lg amounts of tp?



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

What type containers do you store tp in? I need cheap/rodent/bug proof, as will be storing in an out bldg.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

From what I have learned here--get cloth. I may not mr Whiffel dream but soap and water and cloth would be my answer. 

Water is more important to me. Maybe mom and people who have done alot of diapering can deal with this thought alot easier than others. 

Hand pump, bucket, soap cloth done. It is just too bulky to deal with for me.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

If I had to store it in a shed, I think I'd get some large totes. Or sometimes if you go to your local feed store you can get 55 gallon drums for very little money. I can get them for $15.00 here. Some of them have lids that can be removed and they can be thoroughly cleaned out. They have metal bands that hold the lid on tight, but those come off, and the whole lid lifts off. You could store a LOT of toilet paper in there. In fact, if you bought several, you would find uses for them too!

This is a picture that I took at the feed store the other day. I wanted to show Hubby what they had. As you can see, the metal bands go to the containers on the right. On this visit they didn't have the 55 gallon barrels with removable tops, but they had these wonderful stackable ones on the right. You never do know what you will find from visit to visit. Just think about what you could store in here!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

What type of cloth would hold up, considering you'd be washing in boiling water, bleach, etc? Would the trade-off on the increased water usage be worth it? I understand that would be the best long term solution, since you'd eventually run out of tp. UGH. I really hate the thought of it...but something to definitely consider. Flannel sheets cut up, maybe? Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Common Tater, wish my feed store had those! My oh my! What I could store in those!!! Never seen any of those around here.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

backwoods said:


> What type of cloth would hold up, considering you'd be washing in boiling water, bleach, etc? Would the trade-off on the increased water usage be worth it? I understand that would be the best long term solution, since you'd eventually run out of tp. UGH. I really hate the thought of it...but something to definitely consider. Flannel sheets cut up, maybe? Thanks for your ideas!


Any cloth scraps will do. Linen or bandana type material is best, as it is smooth, cleans easily and drys fast. You don't need to bleach if you dry in the sun. After a real SHTF you will get over squeamishness quickly, I hope. A little water goes a long way even without material to wipe with.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

heck some of us when we are in the woods use leaves, pine cones, snow balls and rocks! Cloth wouldn't be bad at all.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Lol! A little water works way better than pine cones.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

it does but you know I just had to try,,,,

moss sucks, though. Don't use moss less you like the itchies


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Since you are the curious type, have you tried scoot'n?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

As for storing TP, anything short of metal or stone will be chewed through. Thise little mammals love TP.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> As for storing TP, anything short of metal or stone will be chewed through.


There's your answer


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

At the same farm/animal supply store, you'd most likely find galvanized (metal) garbage cans like everyone used to use ( not as sturdy as before, but...) I use them for animal feed containers. Rats, ***** etc can't chew thru them. They come in all sizes.
scrt crk


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

We can get metal barrels w/lids for about $12 each around here. I have some paper good stored in a few of them. I've seen chipmunks squeeze themselves into metal garbage cans to get to feed - I have no idea how, I just know that no matter how tight I thought the lid was on, I'd end up with one running up my arm almost every morning!


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

vicker said:


> Since you are the curious type, have you tried scoot'n?


I'm having visions of him scooting across the rug like my dog has done on occasion.

I have light weight flannel cloths that I made. I cut out squares, stitched two together and that is it. I also made "mama pads" for myself and my daughter.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Whatever you decide to store your TP in SMASH THE ROLLS FLAT, you'll gain 25%+ more space.


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

We are like Jakk. I have made double sided flannel cloths that are serged around the edges. 

I guess it freaks some people out. But, once I got my head wrapped around the fact that many people across the world use sustainable rags, I just figured it was easier than spending so much money on something to wipe our tushies with. 

Really, I just dump them from the can into a laundry bag and wash them on santitize cycle. It's no different than doing baby laundry when the diapers didn't "perform". In fact, it's a whole lot better.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

I take out the cardboard core and press flat to get more into a metal garbage can.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I did the "cloth diaper" thing and bought all same color wash cloths for wipes, back before anybody heard of diaper wipes sold in packages. Guess I just have to wrap my head around that concept again. ~sigh. I was thinking metal trash cans or even rubbermaid tubs, but wasn't sure if they'd keep bugs out sufficiently. We have about every species of moth in existence here it seems. Have had to make do with leaves a few times, but PINE CONES??? Tough guy, huh??? LOL, just had a funny thought,wonder what some of our non-prepping friends would think about some of the conversations here? HAHAHAHA!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Lilbitof4: "I just dump them from the can into a laundry bag and wash them on santitize cycle. It's no different than doing baby laundry when the diapers didn't "perform". In fact, it's a whole lot better."

I appreciate what your saying, but I'm going on the assumption that if I can't buy tp due to mutant zombie bikers having looted the local dollar store, then I'll be doing laundry in a bucket/tub, probably not in my front loader. Thus, the double yuck factor!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I want to be like some of those Y2K preppers that had several years worth of tp stashed. In a shtf situation water is going to be the most important resource. I'll postpone washing wipe rags as long as possible thank you. 

But, wouldn't old socks work well too? As long as you don't use the parts with holes in them.

Oh, storage. So far I've been using plastic totes. So far the mice have not go into them.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd have to be pretty desperate to use a snowball!!
Gives instant "brain" freeze a whole new meaning!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I made up 10 boxes some years back out of scrap plywood left from building projects. Lined the inside with plastic, put 144 rolls in a box, screwed a lid on, then covered the outside with 6mil plastic. Been years now, and nothing has bothered them so far, sitting up in the lofts of a couple of my sheds.











As for water, we have a spring that gravity feeds a couple of 1500 gallon tanks, then feeds on down to the house...no pump required. I ran a separate line off the top of the tanks and the excess constantly feeds water to the chickens and cows. We've been here nearly 30 years, and the spring has always run.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I think the lucky to be alive factor will lead to... less BMs (eating less) and more tolerance for the yuck factor...I have some tp but maybe 6m worth if the world stops turning right now...burdox leaves look mighty useful...??


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I have supplies of flannel cloths that are used in place of tp when the electric is out, but it's not a preferred method for self cleaning, as in we don't use these cloths except in an emergency situation. After each use, the cloths are put into a plastic diaper hamper that contains a solution of water and bleach. That's drained off outdoors and then a clean solution is used to wash/rinse/dry the cloths for reuse. 

I don't have a lot of physical space to store tp and wouldn't store tp even if I did have the space. What I've found is that I prefer the baby wipes. They take up less space, are very convenient to use, are in a self-sealing packet and in a pinch can be reused by putting into a bleach solution and rewashed/dried to use again. It's the greatest discovery since soap.

DH and I share one bathroom. He's a Crohns patient so he gets priority. For myself, I keep the luggable loo set up for those times I just have to go. I keep shredded newspaper in the bucket bottom. Over that I fit a 30 gallon trashbag onto the bucket, add in some shredded junk mail and a sprinkling of dry bleach or detergent, and fit the commode lid back onto the bucket and close/lock the lid until needed for use. In a smaller plastic bag hanging on the handle of the bucket there's a supply of flannel cloths, a small pack of baby wipes, and a few extra garbage bags. I keep it set up in the bathroom, but can grab it and go to another location if needed. For cleaning I add used gray water from the house supply, tie the bag and swish around, and empty the contents into the compost pile. Do a similar swish and rinse with a bleach cleaner and pour that solution into the outdoor septic tank drain field. Turn the garbage bag inside out, put into the shop until dry, and can reuse as a toilet liner. Another good feature of using a loo as an emergency toilet is that it can be set outside after each use. This is a great help during emergency situations when cleaning is more difficult to do because of limited water supplies. 

The Luggable Loo is worth the money because the commode seat fits the bucket and the lid is locking too. I'd recommend you try the locking part to see if it's going to be a tight enough fit or not. I think I lucked up and got one that's got a very tight fit. The other one is almost that tight but not quite as secure. It's a 5 gallon potty bucket that can be used to store things when not in use. I wouldn't be one digging around in it for anything, would you?

If you're traveling with a BOB you might consider using adult diapers. I hate the things but they're good for their purpose.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Instead of saving up a load full of hiney wipes. Let each person take care of their own as they use it. A single ply cloth works better for reasons that should be obvious. you use it, you was it, you hang it to dry, you was you hands.


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Assuming you still want to store TP, how about putting the individual rolls in pvc pipes with end caps just stuck on with rubber cement. No one would recognize them, you could push them out one at a time and you would have pipe for projects and trading.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

Here are several sites that have info on cloth wipes.

Reusable Toilet Paper- Family Cloth

Momma Jorje: Family Cloth... Really??

Life More Simply: Family Cloth


----------



## pumpkin (May 8, 2012)

Sponges. Natural sea sponges are best. This is what the Romans used. Everyone gets their own and they are easy to wash. Easy to store as well but a little bulky.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We buy flannel on sale and make up cloth wipes by serging the edges. We don't store large amounts of extra TP, we just don't have the room. 

We started back when we were sewing cloth diapers and wipes for our first grandchild, and decided that they'd be good to have on hand for ourselves too. We keep empty baby wipe containers on hand and also lavender oil. If needed we'll just add the oil and water to a container of wipes and we're good to go. No worries!


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

I hear you Backwoods. It's definitely not for everyone (my husband still won't use them) so we keep toilet paper in the house as well. 

I think what drove me to this extreme is that we are a family of six, with 4 of us being girls. Boy do girls go through the toilet paper!!! Even though we normally only use the cloths for urine, it sure has cut down on our toilet paper consumption.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

What will you do when you run out of tp? I generally don't store luxuries. I buy tp in bulk like everything else when I can, but I buy flannel sheets at goodwill and put them away for the day that I cannot buy/afford tp. BTW, I put away white cotton sheets the same way for dressings.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I'm a brat when it comes to toilet paper. I store a lot of it and don't ever want to be without it. The thought of NOT having it practically gives me hives. I mentally file away the various alternatives that people suggest and then just go buy more tp to make sure that I NEVER run out!

I do have to admit that the sea sponge idea that Pumpkin brought up is new to me and I don't find it to be quite as distasteful. I may pick up a few sponges "just in case". In the mean time, I'll be at the grocery store wrestling another couple of 24 packs into the car!


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

The TP storage has been a dilemma of mine as well. Unfortunately I just don't have the room to store a lot of it.

As someone else mentioned, I don't mind the wipes idea, it's the washing up after shtf that makes me....ewww.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

backwoods said:


> What type of cloth would hold up, considering you'd be washing in boiling water, bleach, etc? Would the trade-off on the increased water usage be worth it? I understand that would be the best long term solution, since you'd eventually run out of tp. UGH. I really hate the thought of it...but something to definitely consider. Flannel sheets cut up, maybe? Thanks for your ideas!


I bought cloth diapers for that purpose.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

How about those metal cans that popcorn and candy come in? Those are a dime a dozen once they're empty.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The sponges sound gross to me. They would be hard to sterilize and impossible to clean.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I finally accepted the fact that I cannot store enough to last forever so I started thinking of alternatives. I have lots of baby wipes in the large plastic bags and I store some of those, you just can't flush them (I buy the really thick ones.) I also stored all of my youngest sons flannel blankets instead of throwing them away to use to cut up for rags if it every comes to that. My son was a micro-preemie and we had dozens upon dozens of flannel blankets so they should last a while.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

backwoods said:


> What type containers do you store tp in? I need cheap/rodent/bug proof, as will be storing in an out bldg.


Well, you hardly need much volume, do you? I mean, no-one SHOULD use much. Well, I guess teenagers do, but they shouldn't. If necessary, you could issue them their own supply, and make them come to you to get a replacement when that's finished.

Just a cake-tin or cookie-tin ought to store heaps.

I mean, come on, just a tiny squeeze each morning, or maybe after each meal.
Don't forget the spare brushes, as well.

The real problem is, what flavour? 
Peppermint, or spearmint, or what?

WHAT?

Toothpaste, of course. That's what "tp" stands for - everybody knows that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pffft, toothpaste. A pound of baking soda will last for months. May not taste the best but it works.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

kasilofhome said:


> --get cloth....soap and water and cloth would be my answer.


Cloth has many more uses compared to TP. Stock up on fabric. In a survival situation, having a large stash of fabric could be better than having a large stash of paper TP. Yardage fabric can be used as TP, cleaning rags, bandages, & clothing needs, to name a few. Remember, we&#8217;re talking about a SURVIVAL situation.

My wife has always had a large fabric stash at home for sewing clothing, quilts, or utility needs. We dropped out of the &#8220;rat race&#8221; in 2005 and bought a small fabric/sewing shop. Now, we have enough fabric to last for a very long time, should we find ourselves in a survival situation. In a situation as that, it will be &#8220;use it and discard it&#8221;. No water use to launder cleanup fabric. In a survival situation, we&#8217;ll be worrying more about other things than washing our &#8220;wipes&#8221;.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I wonder - if you took out the cardboard tubes and then used those compression storage bags just how small you could get TP down to. 

Washing cloth seems like a lot of work & water. Making paper isn't all that complicated, so I don't think it would be any more laborious to make yourself a supply of TP than it would be to do all that washing.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Washing your cloth only adds a few more seconds to washing your hands.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

When we run out of tp our tolorance for grossness will climb. It's amazing to me how many visitors to our homestead are grossed out by perfectly normal things we do all day. Drinking milk that came out of a cow? GROSS! Eating eggs that came out of your own chicken? GROSS! Eating vegetables that didn't come wrapped in plastic? GROSS!

If somebody handed me a baby and I had to wash it's poopy diaper I'd be all grossed out. But after you've washed a dozen loads of your own baby's diapers, trust me you develop a tolorance real quick.

I read this article and bought these for our toilets. Now we don't need tp at all, just a little for blotting if you wish.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Some trees have leaves that would hold up well enough for wiping. Sycamores have large tough leaves (when damp) and they take forever to break down. I was out raking leaves today. 

But not everyone has a nice leaf supply just outside their back door.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm with The Martain Chick on this--I want my TP--I love my TP and the thought of running out almost sends me into a panic attack. I feel like I need to go to Sams right now and get a few more packs. 

That being said, I have some flannel sheets up in the attic that I could make into cloths. What is the best way to store those to keep the fabric from breaking down over time? Obviously I need to get them out of the attic and cut them into squares but then what? Stick them in a drawer and they'll be fine 5 years from now? Should I vacuum seal them in food saver bags? How long would you expect these cloths to hold up? The sheets are already about 8 years old. 

The only way I can do the cloths is to rinse off with a squirt bottle first. I didn't see where anyone had mentioned that. 

As to the OP--I keep about 100 rolls in their original packaging in my garage in a cabinet and so far no rodents have made nests in any of it. I check it for signs that anything might have gotten into it and made a nest and count it about once a month and move enough rolls into the house to cover us for a while. The rest I keep in rubbermaid totes. I haven't had anything chew through a tote (knocking on wood here). I worry more about the heat breaking it down over time more than I do anything getting into it.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I also am fighting the urge to run out and buy 100 more big packs of tp.

But I don't think I'll ever do what my dad's Irish granny did, she hung her wet tp on the bushes by the outhouse so they could dry and be used again.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't offer advice for the OP because I don't have enough storage space for next weeks worth of TP let alone long term storage. But I do have a plan if next week is TEOTPAWKI (the end of TP as we know it )

I would use a squirt bottle before a flannel cloth and then wash cloth immediately. The worst of the mess would be cleaned up and the cloth would ensure cleanliness. I did cloth diapers for a while and I wouldn't even touch a dirty diaper after it sat for more than a few minutes. The thought of a weeks (or whatever) worth of "family cloths" turns my stomach!

I think that flannel or whatever your chosen cloth is would hold up in storage totes fine. I like the Rubbermaid ActionPacker totes and use weather stripping just inside the lid to prevent a lot of moisture from getting in.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

vicker said:


> The sponges sound gross to me. They would be hard to sterilize and impossible to clean.


I've seen sea sponges in health food stores, marketed as reusable tampons. Many women use products like the Keeper or the Moon Cup, so it's probably not much different.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I know all that. I also know that you could not possibly get the sponge clean after using it. You could sterilize it if you kept it at high temperature for some time. Then, when it gets damp again....


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

A roll of TP sealed in a foodsaver bag goes down to about 1/2" thick. I did em for the BOBs and didn't even take the cardboard out. Too useful for starting fires. Could probably still use them for cutworm collars too.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Funny how humanity survived for so long without sterile wiping implements. 

I think if tshtf for real what you wipe with will be among the last of your concerns folks


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm another one who has stored LOTs of TP. I have it stacked under the eaves in our attic crawlspace. It acts as insulation and since we don't have mice or squirrels up there, it's safe. Some of it is two years old and hasn't degraded with the heat or cold.

But, I also have several of those big bags of "shop rags" from Costco - I use them for everything and they can be washed and bleached and they last forever. Those would become TP if we ran out. I also stock baby wipes for now, and have a bunch of those mustard and ketchup plastic squirt bottles from the dollar store, to use as a bidet if we needed them. Vinegar water would be a great cleaning solution after using the toilet.

To me, prepping is all about enjoying life now (TP, wipes, running water in a toilet, cable TV, electricity) and also preparing for possible hard times (rags, squirt bottles, outhouse, board games, lanterns and fuel). Hopefully we'll never have a real SHTF, and in that case I want to use TP.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Cliff said:


> I think if tshtf for real what you wipe with will be among the last of your concerns folks



*Exactly.* You'll look at that tp stash and laugh at how innocent and naive you were, to ever think toilet paper was that important.


----------



## pumpkin (May 8, 2012)

As preparation for life without toilet paper I suggest people practice. We have lived without TP. Not my idea of living. We have used leaves when hiking and camping and we have forgotten or run out of TP. Yuck. I think men may have a different view about peeing because most just use the drip, shake and absorb in the underwear method - but women have to wipe. And from the "skid marks" in the kids' tighty whiteys I would say poop is mostly treated in the same way. 

In our "pioneer" year we used any paper including newspaper and the Sears catalogue (and I was really mad about the catalogue since I had not finished writing up my order) and washable cloths. One thing to consider is that when you are rinsing any cloth that is used for pee and poop and menstrual blood you must then sterilize the vessel used for rinsing (sink, basin, bowl). If you use an outside pump then the ground around will become contaminated.

Someone told us about the sponges. To clean you rinse. To sterilize just designate a pot and boil gently. 

When you are roughing it you don't sterilize every piece of cloth or sponge every time. No one has the time or resources. That is what makes it gross and unsanitary. That is why underwear was invented. That is why men (and women) who think wearing jeans without underwear is sexy are very wrong. The little drips and drops - they do smell. 

But millions of humans have survived without TP and are in fact surviving today. But for me it is a strictly a shtf situation.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Indians didn't use tp or wear underwear. They also didn't mess in rivers just upstream from where they got their drinking water. Washing after poo would be the best option.

I guess we'll all just have to buy some seashells and figure out how to use them before tshtf. Haha.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

happydog said:


> *Exactly.* You'll look at that tp stash and laugh at how innocent and naive you were, to ever think toilet paper was that important.


I would never think that while I still had my stash! Maybe a few years after shtf and my stash was depleted and I was used to the cloth method but not before that.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wonder how many mega rolls of Charmin fit in a 5gal bucket? I may soon have to find out.


----------



## wottahuzzee (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's a video from one of my YouTubers that addresses LTS of TP. I like his method, although in his situation, it appears he is not really cramped for space like some of us, and he apparently has a basement. I would also store feminine hygiene supplies like this, incontinence pads, diapers, etc.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jU_7AzT70-k&feature=plcp]Preparations for possible economic collapse (The glamorous side) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pumpkin (May 8, 2012)

Diapers, pee cloths, poop cloths, mentstral cloths and cloth pads, snotty handkerchiefs - I suggest that people experiment with these - and the cleaning of them - before dismissing toilet paper. And I mean that men should also be responsible for the washing of these items. In a shtf scenario power will be conserved so this is all hands on washing. 

Having lived this way I know how gross it is and how much effort it takes and how much time! and can honestly say that even if I am dying of radiation poisoning or slow starvation I would miss my toilet paper. And picking up piles of vomit is a lot easier with paper towels.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

We also have an outhouse, but wasn't sure just how bio-degradable store bought diaper wipes are. I definitely like the idea of that since we buy them all the time for the two toddlers in the house. We have a rainwater collection system to fall back on with a couple of 2500 gal. tanks and a pond, but summers can get awfully dry here. I soo wish we had a good spring here...probably the number 1 thing on my list of "wishes." 
Off topic, but I finished reading "Lights Out" @ 1:00 A.M. yesterday morning. It was really well done and I couldn't put it down!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Re: post #58
6 if you don't smash them. Hardly worth the effort. Rubbermaid totes hold much much more.
Might be good info for a camping trip or short term bug-out for a couple people. Room in the top to hold some other small stuff. Matches, a couple mre, etc.


----------



## pumpkin (May 8, 2012)

I wonder if you could shrink wrap (vacuum seal) TP? My sister used to have a food sealing system that literally sucked the life out of a bag. She mailed us some Christmas clothes which she vacuum sealed in plastic bags so that a big bulky wool sweater was less than half an inch thick. She did this to save on parcel mailing since the size of the box is now measured as well as the weight. If anyone has one of these machines they could try reducing the size of a roll of toilet paper and let us know if it works.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

OK, no one mentioned baby wipes in this thread yet. They are compact, premoistened, and really handy wipes to have.

Even if they dry out, you can add a bit of soapy water to re-moisten them.

They take up much less space for the equivilent # of wipings.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wipes are great. They are also very expensive. 100 for $2.98. And yes, when not in the hard sided plastic container they take up very little room. I usually carry some in the van.


----------

